

It Will Be Awesome if They Don’t Screw it Up: 3D Printing - follower
http://www.publicknowledge.org/it-will-be-awesome-if-they-dont-screw-it-up

======
robobenjie
I'm not sold on the 3D printer revolution. See:
[http://www.shapeways.com/blog/archives/215-Desktop-3D-printi...](http://www.shapeways.com/blog/archives/215-Desktop-3D-printing-
The-milk-analogy.html)

~~~
Kallikrates
Extrusion is easy but it's old, the new bleeding edge is
<http://3dhomemade.blogspot.com/> (UV cured liquid resin)

~~~
colanderman
That looks fantastic, but I can't seem to find any info about _how_ his
printer works on that blog. Google turns up this:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stereolithography> but I'd like to know
specifics about how he made it himself.

~~~
gonzo
[http://reprap.org/pipermail/reprap-
dev/2011-April/003140.htm...](http://reprap.org/pipermail/reprap-
dev/2011-April/003140.html)

~~~
colanderman
Aha, DLP projection... ingenious! Thanks for the link.

------
noonespecial
I got my padd, my communicator, even my tri-corder. They damn well better not
deprive me of my replicator over some lawyer crap. I've been waiting since I
was 8.

~~~
sp332
Tricorder?

~~~
nazgulnarsil
[http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/multimedia/2008/12/...](http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/multimedia/2008/12/gallery_microscope_phone)

------
mmphosis
It Will Be Awesome if They Don’t Screw it Up: 3D Printing, Intellectual
Property, and the Fight Over the Next Great Disruptive Technology.

